# keeping feet correctly on pedals



## stewed_rabbit (4 Sep 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions for getting kids to keep the ball of the foot on the pedals?
Son, aged 7, has a habit of cycling with arch of foot on one pedal and heel on the other, which we are trying to correct. I'm not keen on moving to clip pedals yet as he's only just gaining confidence and we ride over quite a lot of loose/rough ground where getting feet off quickly frequently saves a painful wipeout(!).
We have thought about the old-style 'toe-clips', without the straps but I'm not sure if you can even get these anymore, let alone in a child size? We would also need to change the pedals to fit something like this.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Spinney (4 Sep 2013)

You can get toe clips without straps, e.g. 
http://www.tesco.com/direct/wellgo-...pid=196-0854&gclid=CMzt0e7fsbkCFcfJtAodBg8ALQ
Don't know about a child size, but even something too big for his feet might still help.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2013)

Just let him get on with it. he will learn in his own time. Try and push something on him that he doesn't want to do then he will start to dislike riding.


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

The original pedals that came on my Ridgeback were branded Urban Toe Clips, slighty shallower toe clips without straps that could be what you are after.


----------



## HovR (4 Sep 2013)

I echo what Ian has said. He's only 7, he doesn't need perfect form quite yet.


----------



## thegravestoneman (4 Sep 2013)

Half-clips are available that are a cut down version of toe-clips they just about cover the toe and my beloved uses them. be prepared for a lot of nasty ground scraping if you opt for them though.


----------



## michaelcycle (4 Sep 2013)

How high is the seat?

I am guessing it's quite low meaning that your boy would have a hard time using the ball of the foot because that would mean bending his leg excessively due to the leg extension angle which probably feels unnatural.

Once he has good handling skills raise the seat and he will be fine I think. For now though let him enjoy what he is doing.


----------



## stewed_rabbit (4 Sep 2013)

Thanks for all the advice & suggestions.
Seat is as high as we can realistically put it at the moment - right on tips of toes when he stops - but we have just started putting his older sister's (9 yrs)higher so I guess we will do the same with him as he gets more confident. As long as we are not going to end up with an ingrained problem I think we will take the suggestion to leave alone at the moment and see how he gets on (watch this space in 2 years!).
We can't fault his enthusiasm and don't want to dent it - he was on the bike outside the house to cycle to school today at 8.05am - and he doesn't even particularly like school!
Cheers everyone.


----------



## ManiaMuse (5 Sep 2013)

Just let him get on with it, he'll figure it out when he can control the bike better. His feet will get bigger as well so that will make it easier.

When he's older you can get him a bigger bike and put those plastic half-toe clips on the pedals.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2013)

2634582 said:


> Or you could beat him every time he does it wrong.




Grind him into the dust............


----------



## Boris Bajic (5 Sep 2013)

At seven, this sort of thing is common. The idea of positioning his feet on his pedals may make no sense to him. If he's up and riding, that's fine at seven.

He may want to continue cycling as he gets older and you may want to address it more when he's older. I'd agree that seven is jolly young for clipless and even rat traps.

One factor that can have an effect is saddle height. Many younger children have their saddle set low, so they can touch the ground with both feet while sitting. If that's the case, I'd raise the saddle, teach him how to put a foot down (on grass) and watch the foot position improve.

I moved our middle child onto SPuDs at ten (which I thought far too young in normal circumstances), but that was for reasons not unconnected with mild dyspraxia. The others didn't use them until they were older. For the dyspraxia, it was miraculous. 

Mention it every now and then, but in a positive way: "Your feet were in exactly the right place on that last stretch! You were riding like a much older boy!" or similar.

Ultimately, it's just a bicycle and he's only seven. Rejoice that he rides the thing and let the little things come to him as they come to him. Did you have the balls of your feet over the pedal at seven?


----------



## XRHYSX (5 Sep 2013)

I've been riding bikes on and off all through my childhood and teenage years using the arch of my foot,
Have been riding just about everyday since 2006 and have only just fitted toe clips to my bike last year at the age of 32,
although it has made a big difference to my riding for the better, I don't feel that I've missed out not fitting them sooner,
Imho if he wants them and when he's ready fit some, but until then I would let him be and enjoy his bike


----------



## stewed_rabbit (6 Sep 2013)

Thanks all. Can't say how I was riding at seven - just remember it being on big bruv's hand-me down and burning through at least one rear tyre doing skids (so I can't really complain about my son's lack of subtlety with the brakes either!).


----------



## Tyke (6 Sep 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> How high is the seat?
> 
> I am guessing it's quite low meaning that your boy would have a hard time using the ball of the foot because that would mean bending his leg excessively due to the leg extension angle which probably feels unnatural.
> 
> Once he has good handling skills raise the seat and he will be fine I think. For now though let him enjoy what he is doing.


That`s how we did it for both my sons many years ago and they soon changed to ball of foot as they got bigger without needing much encouragement.


----------



## Sully (27 Oct 2013)

Sorry for me it's the sort it now approach, there's an old adage that you can't teach an old dog new tricks, start the way he / she should go on


----------



## Dusty Bin (28 Oct 2013)

I agree with Sully above. Having the correct saddle height will help achieve a better foot position. If he can touch the ground while seated, the saddle position sounds too low. Kids should be encouraged to stand over the bike (off the saddle) when stopped.


----------



## Davidc (28 Oct 2013)

I agree with ianrauk.

It's a trivial issue which will sort itself out. It has to if the next change is to clips or clipless pedals and shoes.

The main downside of pedalling with the arch is the increased possibility of toe to wheel contact.


----------

